# Emma Watson - At BBC Radio 1 in London (26.09.2012) x29



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2012)

​
thx Elder & Olya


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

dankedankedankedankedanke


----------



## Jone (26 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Emma


----------



## John24 (26 Sep. 2012)

This glasses good for her, thanks for Emma


----------



## warglkarks (26 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die strahlende Emma!


----------



## ilipilli (26 Sep. 2012)

seit wann hat die ne brille....?


----------



## fkr195 (26 Sep. 2012)

absolut hammer


----------



## Azariell (26 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Dana k silva (26 Sep. 2012)

Thanks for Emma!


----------



## bamberino (26 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hager (26 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für die süsse Emma  mit Brille? ..hab ich auch nicht gewußt .aber steht ihr  :thumbup:


----------



## sport1987 (26 Sep. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## onkel_15 (26 Sep. 2012)

Dankeschön für die Bilder


----------



## hazelmic (26 Sep. 2012)

auch mit Brille top :thumbup:


----------



## Q (26 Sep. 2012)

schön "nerdy" vielleicht wird sie ja noch Bundeskanzlerin happy09 :thx:


----------



## TrixX0r (26 Sep. 2012)

sie siehst sogar mit Brille toll aus :>


----------



## wöörnz (26 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## ketamin (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke dafür!


----------



## hans85 (26 Sep. 2012)

very cute!!!


----------



## Sidewinder (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die süße Brillenschlange


----------



## Kagoi (26 Sep. 2012)

mit und ohne brille einfach top die emma


----------



## foolish1337 (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr ungewohnt, aber hübsch, danke


----------



## Morgoth88 (26 Sep. 2012)

einfach der hammer diese Frau


----------



## nosdebr (26 Sep. 2012)

thanks for Emma :thumbup:


----------



## willert (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke sieht auch mit Brille super aus


----------



## guarana100 (26 Sep. 2012)

muchas gracias!


----------



## nylonl0ver (26 Sep. 2012)

Schick, schick!


----------



## Jajarbings (26 Sep. 2012)

emma ist fantastisch


----------



## bobb (27 Sep. 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## worldwideweb (27 Sep. 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## toniolda (27 Sep. 2012)

Emma nicer and nicer.


----------



## calle123 (27 Sep. 2012)

Hammer, vielen Dank!


----------



## erlaude (27 Sep. 2012)

danke für emma!


----------



## James23 (27 Sep. 2012)

Emma ist der Wahnsinn. Danke!!


----------



## Taran (27 Sep. 2012)

Jaaaa! Mein Emchen! Jetzt mit (Nerd)Brille!
So goldig!


----------



## mikemike (27 Sep. 2012)

Thanks for nerdy Emma!


----------



## Snage (27 Sep. 2012)

Mit Brille sieht sie ja noch süßer aus.

:thx: für Emma.


----------



## commander8640 (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Emma


----------



## chris111 (27 Sep. 2012)

Nicht schlecht !


----------



## pagol (27 Sep. 2012)

tolle Bilder, danke


----------



## aleicht05 (27 Sep. 2012)

einfach sehr hübsch


----------



## MileHigh (27 Sep. 2012)

Thanks for Emma


----------



## Karrel (27 Sep. 2012)

die handbewegung hat sie sich wohl bei der queen abgeguckt!?


----------



## olumulu (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke für nerdy Emma


----------



## Gravity (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Emma!


----------



## torbi (27 Sep. 2012)

sie ist einfach toll


----------



## morph (28 Sep. 2012)

Mit Brille sieht sie aus wie eine gar strenge Lehrerin, hrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## adi99 (28 Sep. 2012)

Danke super bilder


----------



## Gabun (28 Sep. 2012)

Sie sieht auf den Fotos ein bisschen leidig aus!!!!! Trotzdem nette Bilder.


----------



## garhoud (28 Sep. 2012)

Finde Nerd-Brillen eigentlich nicht so toll, aber bei ihr sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Chili Palmer (28 Sep. 2012)

ohne brille find ich sie besser


----------



## Eugene1991 (28 Sep. 2012)

Auch mit Brille noch sehr Sexy, danke für Emma


----------



## Wolli91 (28 Sep. 2012)

Emma als Harry Potter


----------



## Tizzy (28 Sep. 2012)

nein wie seriös


----------



## VY Canis Majoris (29 Sep. 2012)

nerdig immer noch sehr anziehend, bei den autogramm bildern sehe ich wieder fakes hageln wo sie ihre mumu bilder unterschreibt  danke


----------



## emohadoy (29 Sep. 2012)

wie ein chamäleon... :thx:


----------



## dave196412 (29 Sep. 2012)

Sie wird erwachsen


----------



## onfire (29 Sep. 2012)

Wie ein Mauerblümchen, trotzdem nette Fotos.


----------



## RKCErika (29 Sep. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## yunxi01 (29 Sep. 2012)

Thanks for Emma!


----------



## b6c2012 (1 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## michasch (1 Okt. 2012)

Nette Bilder! Dachte sie wollte weg vom "Hermine" Image??


----------



## kalid (1 Okt. 2012)

Danke schön!


----------



## nat81 (1 Okt. 2012)

danke Sachse


----------



## nestor56 (2 Okt. 2012)

auch sehr hübsch mit Brille!!!


----------



## Huub81 (3 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur eine Schöne Frau !!!


----------



## godwrench83 (5 Okt. 2012)

She looks nice with glasses


----------



## wil008 (5 Okt. 2012)

Ui mit Brille  Danke


----------



## Capitaine Fracasse (5 Okt. 2012)

Nice coat, thanks


----------



## wagner69 (5 Okt. 2012)

top top top


----------



## tuna (6 Okt. 2012)

wie immer top!!!


----------



## wbambam (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke!!!!!


----------



## fluffy7 (6 Okt. 2012)

Irgendwie steht ihr die Brille... thx:


----------



## mc_hummer (7 Okt. 2012)

Niedlich, danke!


----------



## filou83 (7 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## x-thomas (7 Okt. 2012)

danke :thumbup:


----------



## brianboa (9 Okt. 2012)

einfach geil mit den Brillen :WOW:


----------



## wolke7 (9 Okt. 2012)

Dank für die Emma :thx:


----------



## mahi76 (27 Nov. 2012)

Sie sollte öfters die Brille tragen


----------



## superste2k2 (27 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Emma


----------



## paradoxace (27 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Emma!


----------



## raphije (28 Nov. 2012)

very very nice


----------



## jannesmk (2 Jan. 2013)

Hübsch, aber warum eine Brille ohne Stärke? Immer wieder mysteriös.


----------



## Hufra (2 Jan. 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank für Emma!


----------



## barnes2002de (2 Jan. 2013)

Emma hat was...


----------



## herb007 (2 Jan. 2013)

danke
super bilder


----------



## splicetee (14 Sep. 2018)

Sehr süß mit Brille


----------

